# Imagetoolbar im I-Frame ausschalten?



## newbee_deluxe (24. April 2004)

Bitte nicht schlagen, bin neu hier und hab schon die Suchfunktion benutzt, allerdings nicht die passende Antwort bekommen. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Ich habe einen I-Frame, in den die Bilder meiner Galerie geladen werden sollen und obwohl ich die Imagetoolbar im IE generell ausgeschaltet hab,

<meta http-equiv="imagetoolbar" content="no">

erscheint in dem I-Frame immer noch diese nervige Toolbar. Dann habe ich einen Tipp bekommen hinter der eingefügten datei zu schreiben: galleryimg="no", aber auch das half nicht. Die Toolbar bleibt penetrant da  

Weiss jemand Rat?

Danke schon mal. 
NewBee


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. April 2004)

Diese <meta>-Zeile... hast du die auch in der Seite stehen, welche im <iframe> erscheint?


----------



## newbee_deluxe (24. April 2004)

Also, im I-Frame sollen bloß einzelne Bilder aufgehen, nicht komplette Seiten. Von daher schreiben ich auch nur 

<iframe src="bild.jpg" ............

Oder geht das so generell nicht?


----------



## newbee_deluxe (24. April 2004)

Sorry, hatte da wohl einen groben Denkfehler.

Natürlich muss ich eine .htm haben, denn diese verlinke ich ja in den I-Frame. Somit brauche ich ja nur in die .htm die toolbar-Sperre einzugeben.

Okay, bin von selbst drauf gekommen *seufz*

Danke trotzdem


----------

